# Fine White Fiberous Dust



## Murpet (Mar 26, 2005)

We purchased our 5 yr old home in October. At that time there was a fine white dust heavy in the master bedroom/bathroom area and family room and lighter thru the rest of the house. The heat pump and gas furnace are under the house in the family room area. I assumed it was bad housekeeping. After some light remodel I had the ducts cleaned and the dust is still here. If you dry wipe it, it beads up and does the same wet wiping it. There is no humidifier or electronic air filter. There is no ductboard in the system. 

This dust is driving my wife nuts and she is ready to call in anyone and everyone to figure it out or move.

We have laminated hardwood floors through out the house.

Any help would be greatly appreciated before wife starts calling in environmental companies


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I have no idea as to what it is but it and the source should be found pronto!
I can't think of a single white, fiberous powder that is good for you.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

> Any help would be greatly appreciated before wife starts calling in environmental companies


 Yikes that can be bad & expensive, quick!!

I'm with Teetorbilt though, don't really know what is causing it. Does it only show up on the floors? If not what kind of ceiling finish do you have?


----------



## Murpet (Mar 26, 2005)

This powder shows up on everything - floors, furniture, bathroom countertops etc. The ceilings in the house drywall.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Well my suggestion is to take a sample and have it tested to find out what it is. If we can determine what it is, then we could probably tell you what is causing it.


----------



## Murpet (Mar 26, 2005)

Thank you. We are trying to find the seller and home inspector to see if they have any answers. If not we will have the testing done. Thank you for your time.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

I would NOT rely on the sellers and home inspector for this one.

Before we purchased there were 2 inspections done. One by the seller's inspector which netted a VERY few things that needed to be remediated, and one by World Inspection Network (it found a LOT more) that was extremely professional and very well done. Neither caught everything and neither tested for environmental hazards.

Re-read Tetor's words... "I can't think of a single white, fiberous powder that is good for you."

I would personally get this stuff tested right quick. Youre probably breathing it afterall. It is doubtful that the others know what it is specifically and it is possible (I know this will be a shocker) that the sellers might possibly *gasp* lie about it if they do. Dole out trust sparingly when it comes to your health.


----------

